# Not upgrading after unroot



## glock2005 (Sep 25, 2011)

So i ended up unrooting my phone using this method http://www.youtube.com/user/nat3mil#p/u/3/tnlnWW8tsvo

The phone is now stuck on android version 2.2.1 and won't update the software. Is there anyway to fix this or should I just go reroot my phone and restore one of my system saves to bring it back to 2.2.3?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

i checked a few websites but this is the best i could find.. its an official gb update - just need to d/l it, rename it, boot into the bootloader and flash just like any rom... http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/0...8-605-4-same-as-the-official-gingerbread-ota/ hope this works/helps


----------

